# New Browning Buckmark Hunter



## br6ppc (May 9, 2015)

New BuckMark Hunter







I went to visit Mr. Bo Barrow in Butler today and picked it up. The target was when I was adjusting the sights at 25 yds. I wish I could say that was offhand, but no, it was from a rest. I can't wait till squirrel season now. I plan on getting a Browning or a Burris reflex sight for it. Age is catching up with me and open sights ain't what they used to be.
I didn't know until I looked at the pistol that the Buckmarks are made in the USA. Even better!

Oh, I did make it through Reynolds on Hwy 96 without a speeding ticket. One family from Alabama passed me and I thought they were busted coming into Reynolds.


----------



## Headshot (May 9, 2015)

Yes, sir, you got yourself a mighty fine sidearm from some mighty nice folks.  Enjoy as those Brownings are fun to shoot.


----------



## ryanh487 (May 9, 2015)

Mine shoots nickel sized 10 round groups at 25 yards from the bench with the factory sites and mini mags. Only nickel sized because of a couple of flyers. Great little gun!


----------



## tgc (May 10, 2015)

br6ppc ,
I've got one of those, well not as fancy as yours, I have put a cheap red dot on it and it does good on furry critters. I'm thinking about getting a low priced scope for it. I'm gonna look around and will get back in this thread later. Let ya know what I've found.
Didn't even use it this season. Can't afford the ammo  Used the rifle so I don't waste as many rounds.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 11, 2015)

I used to have a buckmark, and 3 glocks. When it was time to clean the guns, the glocks would break down to 5 parts. The buckmark on the other hand was more challenging to break down and put back together. Enjoy your pistol.


----------



## br6ppc (May 11, 2015)

tgc said:


> br6ppc ,
> I've got one of those, well not as fancy as yours, I have put a cheap red dot on it and it does good on furry critters. I'm thinking about getting a low priced scope for it. I'm gonna look around and will get back in this thread later. Let ya know what I've found.
> Didn't even use it this season. Can't afford the ammo  Used the rifle so I don't waste as many rounds.



Know what you mean about ammo. It's sad but I can reload ammo for my 22 Hornet cheaper than some 22LR costs. Mr Bo sold me 2ea 325 rounds boxes of Federal 22LR for 16.99 each. I asked what's the deal? He makes that deal to anyone that buys a 22LR gun (pistol or rifle). It does okay, but I want to get some Eley OSP or pistol match (not Tenex though) and see how it likes those.

BTW, thanks 308-Mike, it is been a good pistol so far. I used it on an unnamed critter yesterday (not a domesticated animal) that has been destroying my garbage bins. It just wouldn't take no for an answer, so now I won't be having problems anymore.


----------



## PopPop (May 11, 2015)

The Buck Mark is not difficult to breakdown, just be careful that you have a well fitting allen wrench.


----------



## tgc (May 12, 2015)

br6ppc said:


> Know what you mean about ammo. It's sad but I can reload ammo for my 22 Hornet cheaper than some 22LR costs.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Amen on that.
> ...


----------



## br6ppc (May 13, 2015)

No tgc, it's the 308's big brother, 358 Win. It may a bit much for deer, but I love it. It hits hard and if the deer runs, it leaves a nice blood trail. Unfortunately from a price view, it absolutely loves 225 gr Nosler Partitions over H4895. I have 2 50 count boxes of them, so I am set for hunting for a while.


----------



## MFOSTER (May 27, 2015)

br6ppc said:


> New BuckMark Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(hurrah making it tru reynolds without ticket it's rediculous)


----------



## br6ppc (May 28, 2015)

MFOSTER said:


> (hurrah making it tru reynolds without ticket it's rediculous)



It is absolutely ridiculous going through Reynolds. You go from 65 down to 45 within a couple hundred yards. And the cops are waiting on you. It's almost as bad as Warwick on Ga 300, but not quite THAT bad.


----------



## Dub (May 30, 2015)

Those Buckmarks are fine shooters.


My son and I enjoy the one we have a great deal.


----------

